# Centurion Elite RS info?



## jfd141 (Jun 25, 2002)

I just got my hands on a Centurion Elite RS frame and am curious if anyone has any info about the tubing (as there aren't any stickers)? I found it curious that it was lugged steel and has horizontal drop outs yet has modern 130 spacing so I'm assuming it's at least late 80s or early 90s?. Any info on the type of steel that was used to make these bikes? Thanks.

John


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

I had an Elite RS back in 1988. It was made with Tange tubing, IIRC. Spacing at that time was 126 mm, so the stays on your frame might have been spread. It was my first "really serious" racing bike. And, to me anyways, it was the worst riding bike I ever owned. The bike was set up with Bio-Pace rings, which I absolutely loathed, and the bottom bracket flex was unbelievable. But I was a serious masher back then. I had the bike for all of 10 days. On the 10th day, I was broadsided by a car that couldn't wait for me to clear the intersection before making a left turn. The bike was pretzeled, and two toes in my foot were broken. When I was cleared to ride again, I went to the LBS and picked up a CF bike with the settlement money. So, it was ultimately a good bike for me...


----------



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

*Tange*

I believe it was Tange #1 tubing. I have a 93 Centurion Dave Scott Iron Man, the spacing is 126 with 105 7 speed stuff. I use it as my beater bike it's not that bad but i don't race either.


----------

